# Went to the range today.



## sje0123 (Jul 6, 2006)

Put 400 rounds through the XD. No problems. Unless you count the fact the muzzle is now black and I am sure it'll be fun to clean it all up.:smt022 

No target pics as multiple ppl were shooting at the same targets.

Funny story...

Met a very nice gentleman there and had a pretty long chat with him just shooting the shit. We were showing off our guns (no crude comments) his collection was a little bigger than mine :mrgreen: 

When he saw my gun he said "ugh I'm not a fan of plastic guns" I said "go ahead give it a try put a few rounds through it. I bet it will change your mind." He says "no way I've shot my fair share of Glocks and never liked them" My response "This isn't a Glock go ahead" :mrgreen: 

He shoots at about 12 yds to his target. ~2.5" grouping and says "whoa that's accurate" I just smiled. 5 min later he turns to me and says "that gun changed my mind." :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082

I took the Ruger 10/22 with me as well, but it didn't get to see range time. The rifle range was a bit crowded. Next time though. I gotta try out my new extended mag release and auto bolt release.


----------

